# Wax on, wax off!



## Overread (Aug 21, 2009)

Young grasshopper must learn!






f2.8, ISO 800, 1/60sec no flash
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2513/3841421454_b2401736db_o.jpg





f8, ISO 200, 1/200sec flash support used
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2580/3840732637_7f4fdc8402_o.jpg

Not to jump on the ruddy flash when he's having his photo taken 

Took the first with just ambient light in my room (dim) and then used my sunpak flash in the second for a bit more light. 
Not quite shore which I like more -- so any thoughts?


----------



## Battou (Aug 21, 2009)

I like the flashed on far better, the grasshopper does not look like a problem in that one because one can see exactly what it is.


----------



## ocular (Aug 21, 2009)

Def like the first 2nd one. Reminds me of some booz advert.


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice pix


Kinda like the first one more, looks like it's part of the logo.


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Aug 22, 2009)

I actually liked them both the first one gave it a old rusted look and the second one gave it a new crisp look


----------



## Overread (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for the iput all - glad that its not just me that is finding it tricky to decide which is the better. I do agree the insect has more clarity inthe second - I might try to play around with the RAWs and emulate the effect of the first in the second shot - a bit more clarity with the older age touch.


----------

